# Awsome free diving video



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

My buddy is the captain launched out of carrabelle fl

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d_3RIRlxWU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very cool video! That wet suit is the perfect camo! What was that that they were diving on?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

JD7.62 said:


> Very cool video! That wet suit is the perfect camo! What was that that they were diving on?


AF Tower


----------



## Sailorboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice video. ..


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

That was great!


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

I love the video and I absolutely love Carrabelle!!!


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thats was a awesome video bro:notworthy:


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Outstand man. Killer!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's a awesome video!


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

That spot looks super fun. Mangroves every where! Can't beat a shark battle or two. Nice footage!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

With the rising popularity of free diving, we need a free diving section added, I find free diving very interesting until someone bashes scuba. It would be nice to have a place to learn more about it. 
Can we talk to a mod or someone about getting a section added?


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

makes me wanna dive right now! jealous of the structure every other area of the gulf seems to have off their coast....guess I just have to work on getting comfortable hunting at 90'


----------



## h2o4u (Dec 1, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> With the rising popularity of free diving, we need a free diving section added, I find free diving very interesting until someone bashes scuba. It would be nice to have a place to learn more about it.
> Can we talk to a mod or someone about getting a section added?


Yes. This would be nice. I am definitely interested in learning all I can about free diving.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Great video!!! Awesome vis!!!



coolbluestreak said:


> With the rising popularity of free diving, we need a free diving section added, I find free diving very interesting until someone bashes scuba. It would be nice to have a place to learn more about it.
> Can we talk to a mod or someone about getting a section added?


^ x3 love the idea of it:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Pretty cool. How far out of Carrabelle is that tower?


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

If your wanting to learn there's an instructor out of destin. Check out FII instructors. I highly suggest a class to learn the dangers of the sport as well as proper equipment and technique. Freediving is growing in this area. And you don't have to hit 90ft to pound fish although diving deep is rush when trying to let the shaft fly.. Enjoy.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Also check out spearboard.com plenty of freedivers from all over.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

cool vid. speaking of F.I.I., Joe from Destin, Fl is teaching a level one class at down under dive shop in gulf shores aug 24th and 25th and there is one spot open for this class.


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice Video! Also, a freedive forum would be nice. That is all we do and we have been doing it for years. We have a pretty good group of Freedivers here in alabama. It's growing fast. Don't know why the is such a misconception that there are no freedive spots in the northern gulf. There's plenty of wrecks and rigs to dive. Not all fish are lying on the bottom.


----------

